# Bypass Amazon App Store [Wifi Only]



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

Does anyone know of a way to download apps from the Amazon App without having to use wifi for the larger ones? I have 4G, I don't see why this should be an issue or why the app developers would set this limit to 20Mb.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Bookmarked so I can get bypass as well.


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

Ditto

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes agreed, also I wish you could sip apps that require wifi to not auto update. Bejeweled 2 keeps trying to update without wifi, it's really annoying!!!


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yea. The update in the market is quite annoying. Also says when you got a free paid version of an app, the market says unauthorized.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

It's my understand that's a store-based requirement, so you'd have to address it with Amazon. You can remove the 'wifi download' requirement in the app, but there are some large apps that Amazon sets as 'wifi-only' and I'm not sure there's a way to circumvent that.


----------

